
Ask HN: Is 'Uber' Silicon Valley's 'Enron'? - rblion
Just a thought.
======
PaulHoule
On one level, yes.

Uber very well could go under with associated scandals.

On another level, no.

The severity of Enron was much worse. Enron had crazy derivative positions
that it could not possibly close out. Enron also filed fake financial reports
with the SEC which is a crime. (Mismanaging a business, in itself, isn't.)

Uber has blown a lot of money on subsidized rides for residents of top global
cities; it may be on the hook for car leases and probably has some debt. It
can probably be wound up in a straightforward way if it goes down. I could see
it folded up in an acquisition.

